# My 1990 Giant ATX 760



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Heres a few pics of my 1990 Giant ATX 760 that I recently started riding again. Ive had it since 91' as I bought it as a 90' leftover at a bike shop in Northern NJ. Rode it vigorously through the 90s. I had soo much fun on this bike.Then moved to South FL. After getting into cars, getting married,kid and what not.... I then left it in the garage to just gather dust. The bike sat for a few years in a corner in pieces and decided up till a few months ago to resurrect it. I started getting back into biking and figured..."Why not?" Most of the original parts were replaced or trashed through the years at one point. So I decided to look for some vintage Deore components (since I knew they were bullet proof) and theres a few modern touches I also added. Ive been using it more as a commuter to work on nice days since I have another bike I use thats dedicated for trails and such. Some may ask why I spent money on this frame?Well... It kind of holds sentimental value and holds memories of times past...

Frame - 1990 Giant ATX 760
Fork - Rock Shox Mag 21s (Resprayed in Phoenix Yellow)
Handlebar - Ritchey Comp flat 
Stem - Ritchey Comp
Grips - Oury
Headset - 92' Shimano Deore DX
Front Brakes - 94' Shimano Deore XT
Rear Brakes - 94' Shimano Deore LX
Brake Pads - Dia-compe
Brake Hangers - Onza Chill pills
Brake Levers - 93' Shimano Deore DX SLR
Crankset - 93' Shimano Deore DX
Bottom Bracket - 93' Shimano Deore DX
Chain - KMC
Cassette - 93" Shimano Deore XT
Pedals - VP 585
Wheels - Vuelta Airline 1s with Shimano Parralax hubs
Tires (Street) - Bell Streamliner
Tires (Off road) - Continental Cross Country
Front Derailleur - 93' Shimano Deore XT 
Rear Deraulleur - 92' Shimano Deore DX
Shifters - 92' Shimano Deore DX thumb shifters
Saddle - Titec Ithys Amore
Seatpost - Zoom Lightweight cromo


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

you may want to put some spacers under that stem


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

babbalanja said:


> you may want to put some spacers under that stem


If I am not mistaken that's a threadless/quill adapter, the spacers are more or less optional and/or cosmetic if so. Might look a little nicer though.

Nice refit, looks like a nice solid rider!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

(Although if you're to make any more minor mods, I'd trim the excess of that seat QR. I've got a scar on my inner thigh from cutting myself on one in a crash years ago. And I ruined a very expensive pair of shorts in the process.  )


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

babbalanja said:


> you may want to put some spacers under that stem


You right, but its basically a threadless stem /quill adapter... anyway,the spacers are on the way...



Jak0zilla said:


> If I am not mistaken that's a threadless/quill adapter, the spacers are more or less optional and/or cosmetic if so. Might look a little nicer though.
> 
> Nice refit, looks like a nice solid rider!


Yeah I know what you mean.... I do have some on order At The Moment. Oh yeah and thanks for the compliment. :thumbsup:



Jak0zilla said:


> (Although if you're to make any more minor mods, I'd trim the excess of that seat QR. I've got a scar on my inner thigh from cutting myself on one in a crash years ago. And I ruined a very expensive pair of shorts in the process.  )


I hear you on that, but I use that extra little bit of thread when I use that skewer on a baby seat to pull the little one along on some casual rides. It does have a metal nut with a plastic coated tip at the end so it wont strip or come loose. I DO have a another seat post skewer that is short for when I ride solo. Just forgot to change it for the pics....


----------



## tcmers (May 7, 2007)

Nice ride! I've got an ATX 760 stripped down to the frame. Have parts on the way to finish putting it back together. I'm going a little different direction than original, but it won't be able to match the classic look of yours!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow... me likey!!!


----------

